# Working in singapore - Living expenses and work culture



## Ramesh.Medapati

Hi,

I have received an offer from Emerio corp(Singapore) as a J2EE developer for a one year contract. Not sure about the client for whom I will be working after reaching Singapore.

They have offered me a salary of S$4300 per month (before tax)

Do you think its a good deal, or can I negotiate? ( I have more than 3 yrs of exp)

And most importantly what are the monthly expenses in Singapore?
I would appreciate if you can tell me some details about the work culture in the IT companies there.




Regards
Ramesh


----------



## simonsays

Seems a good pay, just read up on the living cost and such on other postings ..

Good luck


----------



## Ramesh.Medapati

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## simonsays

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...xpats-living-singapore/33410-cost-living.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...re/31738-what-should-my-salary-singapore.html


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Ramesh,

Your pay seems quite good. Normal starting pay here is between S$2,000 and $2,400, and it usually takes more than 3 years to even earn above $3,000. Working culture here's pretty hectic. Some of my IT friends keep really long hours so that might be something you'd like to be prepared for. It would be nice (although unlikely) that the company actually pays you overtime haha.

If you're planning to negotiate, this report might help you out. Costs of living have been increasing in the last few months, so you that might be a worry. Although I won't put much stock in such surveys, it'll help you out if you're negotiating. And hopefully they're paying for your rent, because that'll take a big chunk out of your paycheck. Rental prices are quite high these days. This might also help you gauge costs of living here.

But all in all, you would probably be quite comfortable with that pay. Hope you have a good time here!


----------



## Ramesh.Medapati

Thanks a lot mate. That information is really helpful.


----------



## sunilphilip14

Hi Ramesh,

The pay seems to be gud. Usually the range is around 3500-3800 SGD. 

And regarding the cost of living, the expenses are high but it should not be a problem for you if are alone and not with family. 

Rooms rents are like:
Common Room : 450 - 650 SGD
Master Room (Toilet attached): around 800-1000 SGD
Whole Unit : 1300 - 2200 (Rents got increased recently. So the normal one will be min 1500, 1300 is rare to find)

but if u r coming alone, then u can take a common room and can also go for sharing option. So will come around 300 per month.

Food costs around 5 SGD one time but u can also go to hawker centers which starts at 2 SGD. 

So for your salary..its gud..

And work culture wise, it will be hectic. But I dont see much difference between singapore and india. So wil be easy for u to adjust.

And life here is safe but always busy. means at 2-3 a.m. also..u ll find people on the streets.

So welcome to Singapore and all the best. Enjoy your stay here.

Regards,
Sunil


----------

